# Prayers needed. Fellow archer is missing.



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Desperately sending out prayers now . . .


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

wow....i hope that the best possible outcome comes of this.....

prayers sent...


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

prayers sent.,...


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, I am at a loss for words. Prayers sent for a safe return.


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

Prayers and the highest hopes , that he is fine.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*Prayers needed*

Thank you all so much for the prayers. How many times have we went into the woods alone...it just shows how vunerable we truly are.

Garrick


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Prayers from MS


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Garrick, were all wish the best outcome possible up this way!! Keep us informed!!


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

prayers sent hope they find him


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I was lost once on a hunting trip for 35 hours! I hope and pray the outcome is as mine was! Our prayers are with everyone involved for his safe return!! God bless


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Prayers are sent for his safety and return home.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Prayers are sent and hoping for the best outcome possible.


----------



## Creekhawg (Oct 7, 2005)

I've been lost before too. I'm praying for him!


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Prayers sent from Idaho that he will be found!

Kris


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## WalterJ (Feb 27, 2008)

*Praying*

Prayers from Cali. for a safe return, and for strength, peace and patience for his family.






Please keep us informed no matter the outcome.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

in my prayers too.....


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

we will be praying also...hope he is okay!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep us posted


----------



## mangler (Jan 7, 2007)

Prayers sent. I hope this turns out for the best.


----------



## ascmtn (Mar 29, 2006)

My deepest prayers that he be found healthy and witout injury.


----------



## hoku (Jan 28, 2007)

Prayers sent for his safe return.


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

prayers sent.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

prayers sent any up date?


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Prayers sent. Come back safe Steve.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Prayers sent, please keep us updated.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Prayers sent from South Dakota.

Automan


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## PA PINS (Jun 30, 2006)

Prayers Sent From Pa.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bo Up (Apr 28, 2006)

Prayers to all involved.


----------



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

*prayers*

Prayers sent VA.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

prayer sent!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers sent from MA. Any updates ?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Prayers being sent, hope he is found safe. Please keep us updated!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prayers sent from NC

Just searched the web for any news and found this newspaper article. It is dated this morning (3/01) so it appears that he has not been found yet.

http://www.henryherald.com/main.asp?SectionID=2&SubSectionID=2&ArticleID=23944&TM=31472.06


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

Sent some from Oklahoma. Let us know when he makes it home


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Prayers sent from Iowa...


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Prayers and thoughts............


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

Prayers sent. Please keep us posted.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Prayers from Illinois. We all hope he is found safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

Prayers on the way my the LORD watch over all involved.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

My prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Prayers added as well.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*Update...*

Please continue to pray for the Edwards family. As of this morning, the search dogs seem to be focusing on the lake.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Prayers sent from one fellow archer to another.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

GaCSSshooter said:


> Please continue to pray for the Edwards family. As of this morning, the search dogs seem to be focusing on the lake.


I hope he didn't accidently fall into the lake or a bear attack occured. How about gators in Georgia?

God I hope he is ok and just wandering aimlessly. Is he diabetic at all? Anybody know?


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*Update*

I just got back to the house. Approx 10:30, the SAR dogs alerted to an area about 40 yards off the dam in the water. They dropped a bouy marker and brought a second dog that alerted and then jumped in the water at the same place. We asked the DIC when the dive team would be called in and he said "I am not bringing in a diver till I get a solid hit from the dogs, not just an area of interest" However within 15 minutes the other SAR personnel returned to the house. 

I will post again as soon as I get word.

Please continue your prayers.

Garrick


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

Prayers sent out for his safe return


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sending prayers for safe return.


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## Picard (Jan 16, 2008)

GaCSSshooter said:


> Henry County police are not allowing "volunteers" to help with the search.


IIf my friend was missing, I wouldn't let someone stop me from looking for him. It looks like you are in a tough situation.

He and his family will be in my prayers.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

prayers sent !


----------



## VulcanShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 30#PSEShooter (Feb 9, 2008)

Second set of prayers from NC sent.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Prayers sent from MA.


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

Prayers sent fomr Montana.
God bless him and his family


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

*prayer*

prayers from nc


----------



## Ken Russ (Feb 17, 2008)

Praying for the Edwards family.


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

Prayers sent from my family to all involved and especially for a safe return!


----------



## captain18 (Jan 26, 2008)

Prayers for him and family


----------



## ruttnutt (Feb 1, 2007)

*hope he's ok*

prayer sent for him.........


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

Praying for his family to have a deep settled peace in Jesus name!


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Prayers sent from Indiana, 

Gob Bless, the entire Edwards family


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

prayers sent!


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Our prayers sent from Idaho


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*from florida*

and in JESUS' name prayers sent for a quick and safe return.


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

Prayers sent for him and his family !


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

This is very sad news. Stephen is a great guy and always super nice to everyone! I had the oppurtunity to shoot with him several times in the past. My prayers go out to the Edwards family and to Stephen.


----------



## Browninggold8 (Feb 27, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

GaCSSshooter said:


> I just got back to the house. Approx 10:30, the SAR dogs alerted to an area about 40 yards off the dam in the water. They dropped a bouy marker and brought a second dog that alerted and then jumped in the water at the same place. We asked the DIC when the dive team would be called in and he said "I am not bringing in a diver till I get a solid hit from the dogs, not just an area of interest" However within 15 minutes the other SAR personnel returned to the house.
> 
> I will post again as soon as I get word.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound very promising at all . . . I sure am hoping & praying for a miracle on this one.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

prayer for both he and his family. - may he return to them quickly


----------



## mariah p (Dec 29, 2007)

Our families thoughts and prayers are with him and his family...

Please keep us updated.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

prayers are with him and his family


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Prayers sent from WV*

I pray he turns up OK.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Prayers are sent for him and his family.....


----------



## Instinctor (Feb 10, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2007)

prayers sent :sad:


----------



## irkr (Feb 7, 2007)

Prayers for him and his family sent from MO...
irkr


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Prayers sent from Wi to to all the family and friends to help endure this trial and for a speedy and safe return.
John


----------



## MOBowMaster (Jan 9, 2008)

Another set of prayers from MO. Hope the outcome turns out better than the updates so far have led up to.


----------



## heitmann13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Prayers from SD sent.


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Prayers Sent*

Prayers sent


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

More prayers sent.

Hoping for more news soon.

Let's keep this on page 1.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have shot beside Stephen only once, he is one of the nicest guys there is. Prayers from this part of Ga on the way.


----------



## PaBowhunter1966 (Mar 3, 2007)

My family will be sending prayers from Pa.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

Prayers for his safe return are sent.


----------



## team_TRX (Feb 26, 2004)

Prayers also.......it is times like this that shows what a close knit family archers really are.......


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

My prayers sent out...


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Prayers sent from the North.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

And how many times have we all walked into the woods alone!?!?!
Prayer sent!!!


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Prayers sent from Iowa. Please keep us posted.


----------



## TAASR (Jul 26, 2002)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

i will pray that they will find him safe


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*Search continues...*

Search and Rescue has completed their search. There will be a dive crew brought in Sunday morning to check an area of intrest in the lake that the dogs alerted to this morning. 

I'll will post again when I get more info.

I want to thank each and everyone of your for your thoughts and prayers.

Garrick


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

Steve is in our prayers here in Chi-town. I hope he returns safe.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Prayers are sent:sad:


----------



## MidGAHunter (Apr 5, 2007)

Prayers sent from Macon, GA.


----------



## hockeyhead (Jun 24, 2004)

prayers sent.


----------



## buby (Sep 12, 2004)

prayer sent


----------



## jfinn (Apr 9, 2007)

prayers sent from florida,hope there is a safe return


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

This is terrible.....he and his family are in my prayers.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

We need a miracle on this one God!

Prayers Sent.


----------



## BHunter1 (Dec 13, 2006)

There are no words of comfort that work at a time like this. Know that your family and Stephen are in our daily prayers. Hoping for a miracle!!


----------



## firemedic5586 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hope things turn out for the best.

FWIT, my experience with dogs, searching for someone, and water have left alot to be desired.

1) We dove 20-30 FFW 0-6" vis, low currect, in the channel of a local river looking for a body. You name it we found it. Dogs alerted on the area. The body was in the area a few months prior. The body was found a few days later about 1 1/2 miles down stream.

2) Dogs alert at the end of a dock on a local lake. We work the area from 5-20 FFW in 0" vis. The person was found hanging in a tree about 1 1/2 miles away.

So don't give up hope.


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Horrible news,,,*

Prayers sent to all involved...


----------



## gidget (Nov 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for him and his family.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## vectrixxl (Feb 28, 2007)

prayers sent from IL.


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

thanks for the updates. i sure hope those dogs are wrong. more prayers going up for him and his family.


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

I will continue to pray for them. Friends please be careful out there


----------



## bigtommy (Feb 28, 2006)

Prayers from MN.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

My prayers for his return safe and sound!


----------



## GreenMtn (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## trkeyterminator (Feb 17, 2008)

I can only imagine what his family is going through. hes got my prayers


----------



## mathews_outback (Feb 25, 2008)

*sorry*

hopefull and prayers sent


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*Miss Shooter*

Prayers from Colorado that his return is a safe one with God's blessing.


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

prayers sent for a safe return


----------



## BowHonk (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes, I will be praying for him.


----------



## Hubba (Apr 15, 2005)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## cuzndave (Nov 13, 2005)

To all involved.Our prayers are with you.


----------



## shedhunt0 (Oct 28, 2007)

prayers sent from ms


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Prayers Sent !!


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

More Prayers sent from NC , I pray this has an happy ending ..


----------



## RAZORHOG (Jul 15, 2005)

*God Bless!*

Prayers sent!


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I hope they find him.
Thoughts and prayers are with him.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Prayers sent from VA. God be with all of you.

Dawg


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Continuous prayers sent from Cincinnati.


----------



## Hix (Aug 13, 2005)

*Prayers*

Prayers from Alaska :smow:


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Prayers sent for a safe return!


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Praying right now for your return.


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

Best wishes to Stephen's family for his speedy return. Keep us posted.

HR


----------



## 37macca (Sep 28, 2007)

Thinking of him and hoping he is found safe and well


----------



## SHAVETHEYETI (Feb 19, 2008)

more prayers for a safe return


----------



## tinman69 (Feb 22, 2008)

prayer sent from NY


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Count on prayers from curs1 and me. ALso, I will bring this up in our CBA church meeting here in Hattiesburg, MS at the ProAm when we have church in an hour.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Prayers sent from Northern Indiana


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*hope he comes home soon*

Prayer sent


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

prayers from my entire family....hope it turns out for well.......


----------



## michhunt4life (Mar 5, 2007)

prayers still being sent for him and his family


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Prayers sent from NY


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

prayers sent from Ohio


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Prayers sent from Ont Canada


----------



## SMOKES (Feb 28, 2008)

May tha Good Lord palce his hand in this endevor and this fellar be found and in good health. In Jesus name.


----------



## CSS bowhunter (Aug 27, 2004)

May the good LORD have a helping hand in his safe return home. My prayers are with him and his family, as well as you in the time of need!


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

More prayers sent from NC.......


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

prayers are sent.GOD works in mysterious ways.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Prayers sent*

PLease keep us all informed.
God Bless he and his family, and all who send their prayers.


----------



## archeryoptics (May 12, 2006)

any news? Prayers sent


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

Prayers sent for a save return!!!


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

prayers sent. keep us updated


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

More prayers from my family to the edwards family


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*No new news...*

The Georgia DNR have 2 boat crews dragging the lake. They have been there since 9:30 this morning (Sunday). Nothing so far. I will post again when I find out anything else.

Thank you all for your continued prayers and support.

Garrick


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us informed. Let us know if anything occurs and we will keep sending prayers that way hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## hoyt ultratec (Feb 23, 2006)

badbow148 said:


> Prayers are sent for his safety and return home.


+2


----------



## Cal-Boy (Mar 28, 2003)

paryers sent


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

prayers sent


----------



## bear45 (May 23, 2006)

more prayers sent.


----------



## mqshooter (Jan 22, 2003)

*Been thinking about it all day...*

Prayers sent and I am sure God is by his side.


----------



## PA PINS (Jun 30, 2006)

prayers sent. keep the hope for his safe return


----------



## MadArcher (Jun 25, 2003)

my wife just left for church i sent word with her to request prayer.


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## corpsemaker (Jan 24, 2005)

I hope all is well.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

prayers sent as well


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Still sending prayer's for his safe return home:aniangel:


----------



## ItsNotEnvy-GTO (Feb 17, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers sent for a safe return.


----------



## foamslapper (Mar 2, 2008)

I have been following this oh so sad story since Friday am. I'm in shock.

I saw Stephen last Sunday at the Bad to the Bone archery shoot and received his customary greetings.

He and his family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

Our thoughts and prayers are with everyone at this most difficult time.
The Pruitte Family


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*Nothing...*

Georgia DNR pulled the boats around 4:00 this afternoon. Nothing yet. It is starting to not make any sense...

Thank you all for your compasion, prayers, and well wishes.

Garrick


----------



## Teamroper6672 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never really met Steven but he has said hello to me at every shoot I have seen him at. 

I bet I want miss the opportunity if I get another chance. 

Prayers for Steven and his family.


----------



## S2 125 (Feb 9, 2008)

Prayers sent for a safe return home.


----------



## Kuminatcha (Apr 15, 2006)

*My prayers*

Prayers have been sent from Louisiana that this story will have a happy ending.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for his safe return.


----------



## noneck49'er (May 12, 2006)

*lets hope for the best*

prayers sent


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Prayers from MO*

My Prayers for him and his family. 

I hope he is found safe and just unorientated (Lost). This is a big eye opener for me.


----------



## stealthhtr (Jul 24, 2006)

*Prayers for Steve*

Prayers from New Mexico. I hope Steve is okay please let us know of any updates when you hear anything ...


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

GaCSSshooter said:


> Georgia DNR pulled the boats around 4:00 this afternoon. Nothing yet. It is starting to not make any sense...
> 
> Thank you all for your compasion, prayers, and well wishes.
> 
> Garrick


we went up there and tried to help but we couldnt do much


----------



## mattsdad (Sep 24, 2006)

Prayers sent from IL. Hoping for the best.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Hoping and praying.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Prayers send from So Cal.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

more prayers sent from florida.

i cant say that i have ever been to an asa shoot that i didnt get the customary handshake and slap on the back from stephen.

please keep us updated.
tracy


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Prayers sent, hope he is found unhurt and well.


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

prayers sent, I hope this ends well.


----------



## SMOKES (Feb 28, 2008)

Our church held paryer for this mans safe return


----------



## DanielW. (Dec 14, 2005)

Prayers sent from Grovetown, GA.


----------



## WIBuckHunter (Feb 13, 2008)

And yet, more Prayers sent!


----------



## Keith Thompson (Jul 17, 2005)

Prayers from here for a safe return.


----------



## SandyCBE (May 12, 2003)

*More prayers from MA*

I have spoken to Stephen a number of times during the past couple years. Joe and I finally had the pleasure to meet him last year at the ASA shoot in Gainesville. He is one of the nicest and friendliest fellows we have ever met in our years of attending archery tournaments. 

May the good Lord lead Stephen safely home.
Sandy Maisano


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

More hopes and prayers from Illinois


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Prayers sent. :angel:


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

More prayers sent from Ohio


----------



## bill40 (Oct 8, 2005)

More hopes and prayers from Michigan


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

more prayers from Ohio


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Prayers sent from Louisiana.


----------



## NDBadlands (May 11, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

Prayers sent


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

Prayers on the way


----------



## welder1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*prayers sent*

Thankful for a loving heavenly father who hears our pleas! I pray for this man's safe return and strength for his family and friends.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

prayers sent


----------



## D. Sanchez (Dec 22, 2007)

prayers sent.


----------



## 2fast4u (Mar 2, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## cornbread64 (Dec 14, 2006)

Prayers sent. May God give strength to all.


----------



## Stargazer (Aug 7, 2006)

I hope he's found safe and well. Why won't the police allow volunteer searchers?


----------



## Elijah58 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Prayer Sent.*

I am praying that everything comes out well for you and your family.


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Savannahsdad (Oct 13, 2003)

*peace*

I pray that the Lord will give peace to his family as they go through this. May Stephen be found safe and sound and returned to his family.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

More prayers sent. May God give strength to the family and friends to endure this trial and Stephen's safe return.
John


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Prayers sent.
Looking for a miracle here.........


----------



## texaskid95 (Dec 11, 2007)

prayers sent...


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

lets keep this newar the top, till our fellow archer is found,maybe even a sticky please..

Thoughts and prayers still going out for a safe return.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

Prayers sent for him and family, keep us posted.


----------



## mathewsgrl (Mar 11, 2007)

Prayers sent from MS


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I pray that God returns him safely to his family.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

PRAYERS SENT
any word yet?


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## mnshortdraw (Mar 6, 2006)

*Fellow archer*

I will be keeping him and his family in my thoughts. Let's keep hoping for a miracle!!


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*Fellow archer*

Prayers sent to family


----------



## dotchess (Aug 1, 2004)

*Prayers sent*

Please keep us updated!!


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

prayer said


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I just called the local newspaper for Henry County. They had an article in Friday's edition, but can't find anything in today's issue.

All the news staff are currently in a meeting, but the lady I spoke with said she would have someone call me as soon as the meeting was over.

I'll post back whatever I hear.


----------



## LightmanSA (Jan 21, 2008)

*Thoughts*

My Sincere Hopes for a good outcome for this man and his family..


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Prayers sent. Hope the outcome is good


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got the call back from the newspaper. They do not have any more information than what they printed on Friday (link to article is in the last post on the first page).

She did say they were making calls now to try and get an update.


----------



## Jskwru11 (Oct 23, 2006)

Prayers sent...Please keep us updated.


----------



## jjc1974us (Jan 28, 2008)

*blessings...*

Hopes and Payers from Michigan.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 25, 2004)

I just talked with a buddy of mine who is close with Stephen. The police and DNR are just going to watch the water and see if a body floats up. I don't know if they are going to keep dragging the lake or not.This whole mess with the police has really ticked off a lot of folks around here! I post another update as soon as I get word.
Dave


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## UNCC Grad (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Added to daily prayer for his safety and return.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Prayer's sent


----------



## trip13 (Oct 22, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## towermonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

First and foremost, my Prayers for the safe return of this man and comfort to his family and friends.

My thoughts on the reason the police wont allow volunteers to search is that if a criminal scene were to be found, they dont want someone to haplessly ruin any evidence that could possibly solve the case......of course we are all praying that this not be the case, just my thoughts.


----------



## trip13 (Oct 22, 2007)

towermonkey said:


> First and foremost, my Prayers for the safe return of this man and comfort to his family and friends.
> 
> My thoughts on the reason the police wont allow volunteers to search is that if a criminal scene were to be found, they dont want someone to haplessly ruin any evidence that could possibly solve the case......of course we are all praying that this not be the case, just my thoughts.


Great explaination/thought. I just hope the police are putting alot of resources/effort into finding him.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

still praying for a positive outcome to this daily. 

thanx for the updates guys.


----------



## bigtommy (Feb 28, 2006)

more prayers sent.

The reason the police do not want more help from the public is just in case a investigation takes place. Lets all pray that this does not happen.


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 23, 2004)

*Local Prayers here...*

I am praying for the best outcome:...I don't know the man but it is amazing how the Archery community has pulled together here........I have not heard one word from/on the local news.....I don't understand why there has not been one word of this on the Atlanta news....


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Still sending prayers for a good out come....


----------



## jkskeet (Jun 24, 2007)

I pray he'll be okay, if that's not possible at this point i pray that god may keep him under his arm and care for him forever... Prayers sent from iowa, in hope for him and his family.....


----------



## stanley2969 (Dec 29, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*Update*

DNR and SAR K-9s spent most of the day on the lake again today (Monday). 
Still nothing. I don't know at what point to you broaden the search, or, God forbid, suspect foul play. 

The only news coverage was a tidbit on Fox5 Atlanta Friday night, and one article in the Henry Herald (local newspaper). 

Thank your for your prayers, 

Garrick


----------



## OMERTA (Jan 17, 2008)

my prayers go out to him and his family for a safe return.


----------



## Kelly10Brink (Mar 19, 2006)

hope all is well, prayers sent.


----------



## emac0408 (Oct 26, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

definately have my families prayers and best wishes to his safe return and to his family in this trying time.

Speed


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers from ArcheryX and myself here in Florida! Keep us up to date! 

This thread shows exactly how close the archery family can be, even those people who didn't know him send up their heartfelt prayers and thoughts! That is one of the biggest reasons I enjoy being a part of this family!!


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*Update*

Just received word that 2 dive teams of 10 to 12 divers each, will start searching the lake tomorrow (Tuesday) aroud 9:00am.

Garrick


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

I wish for the best possiable outcome.. may our hopes and prayers brim him back soon.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hoping and praying for a positive outcome!


----------



## xxSPOTTSxx (Mar 4, 2007)

Prayers from central Indiana


----------



## tunnelvision (Feb 28, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## pintaildrake118 (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers from MN


----------



## Treeghost (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope and prayers are with his family for his safe return.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

lets hope for a safe return and all is well. Prayers going out daily


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

let's hope the dive teams don't find anything and he comes home safely!


----------



## LW22 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Prayers...*

Church prayer meeting is tonight. Will have entire congregation prayer for this man and his family. Calvary Tabernacle Church Family will uphold you in prayer.

Regards;
Rev


----------



## slingin (Mar 13, 2005)

My prayers are for his safe return. I hope good news comes soon.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

continued thoughts and prayers for a safe return


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Prayers sent from the entire PSE Family


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Prayers sent from NE Oklahoma! May God guide him home...


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers set from Viscosity. Please keep us updated.

Brian


----------



## prolance (Jul 2, 2006)

*prayers*

praying for all involved


----------



## PlumCrazyRuss (Jul 18, 2007)

praying for a safe return


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Still watching and waiting for good news........ Prayers from our family.........


----------



## RGBern450 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Prayers from upstate NY*

We will continue to pray for a safe return and prayers for all family members while they wait. God bless


----------



## Ken Russ (Feb 17, 2008)

Dear Lord bring him home to his family and friends.


----------



## Christopher Lee (Apr 14, 2005)

Prayers sent that Stephen's holed up somewhere safe and protected from the elements, and that he may be found soon.


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

Prayers sent and hope for a safe return.


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

prayers sent from MI. hope he's ok


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Prayers sent from La.


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Prayers sent.Is there any report yet?


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

still praying and hoping for good news, may god comfort stephen's family through this ordeal and bring him home safely.


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

prayers sure to be said.....GOD BLESS...


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Been doing some research. Another forum stated they found his hat in the lake.
Hope every is ok. Prayers still being sent.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1942184


----------



## ar37 fan (Mar 15, 2004)

Prayers for our brother God bless


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

prayers sent from MI hope everything turns out ok


----------



## fotodude (Feb 26, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts from Canada Westcoast


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Finally saw a story on Stephen from local news. WSB TV 2... Keep the prayers coming for a great guy!

http://www.wsbtv.com/video/15490994/index.html


----------



## Basilej (Dec 21, 2005)

*Power of Prayer*

Prayer is the most powerful weapon we have. Will use it!

Joe


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

Prayers for him and his family and friends through it all.


----------



## Billyjimbob (Apr 20, 2007)

*missing archer*

I don't know him but he's in our prayers for a safe return. Keep all of us updated


----------



## HOYT34 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Hope*

Hope everything turns out good for him and his family


----------



## MadArcher (Jun 25, 2003)

any new word. lets all keep praying for him to be returned to his family. an :angel: for him and his family


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*still Praying*

I hope and still pray that Stephen makes it home


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 25, 2004)

Dive teams went in yesterday for six hours before the weather turned bad. Nothing was turned up. They are supposed to go back in today. I'll post again when I hear more info!
Dave


----------



## lorit1964 (Feb 8, 2008)

*even mmore prayers*

Prayers sent from Michigan


----------



## moreheads (May 8, 2004)

*Prayers sent from KS*

May God comfort Stephen's family and bring him home safely.


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

prayers sent from Ohio...sbl


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

There is an updated article in the local newspaper

http://www.henryherald.com/main.asp?SectionID=2&SubSectionID=&ArticleID=23972


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Just read that article, the dog "Rocky" really seems to know something is wrong. 

Prayers still heading his way and I hope he is found safe and sound.

If anyone gets any more information, please pass it on.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Just read that article, the dog "Rocky" really seems to know something is wrong.
> 
> Prayers still heading his way and I hope he is found safe and sound.
> 
> If anyone gets any more information, please pass it on.


I have emailed the newspaper article author with the following:
Jason,
Thank you for the updated article on Mr. Edwards. As mentioned in the article, Stephen is an avid archer and the entire archery community (world wide) is eager for information concerning his disappearance.

The most active archery forum on the internet is www.archerytalk.com. There is a thread in this forum concerning Stephen's disappearance. As of the time I'm writing this email, there have been 302 posts (nearly all lifting up prayer) and 15,942 views. Here is a direct link to the thread:
<http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=647053>

If you have any contact with Stephen's family, it might be of comfort to them to know that so many folks world wide are concerned about not only him but also his family.

Lee ....
Selma, NC


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

They know he went into the water, he cannot swim. Found his hat in the water. He will surface eventually if he is not hung up on something(branch etc.)

What i can't figure is what was he doing near the water if he can't swim?

I feel bad for his family, the agony of waiting.

I went thru the same thing back in the early 90's with my brother. It affected me alot, my whole life changed. It still has lasting effects, the blame game happens. It's tragic and unnecessary. Counseling can only do so much.

i'm praying


----------



## Bowhuntnsoldier (Feb 18, 2008)

*wishing for the best*

Prayers sent


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

prayers sent for a safe return


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

very sad, prayers to his family. Hope he makes it back safe.


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

Prayers sent from Brazil.
May God watch over him and his family in this time of need.
Luis


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

stephen is part of a worldwide family of archers who are still praying for him and his immediate family every hour of every day.

very sad, but still hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## chuckie33 (May 3, 2007)

Prayers Sent


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*Very Sad Update...*

I just wanted to let everyone know that they found Stephen's body today, in the lake. Please be in prayer for his family during this horrible time.


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

Sad to hear, prayers for the family.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Bad news, prays sent for his family


----------



## PaBowhunter1966 (Mar 3, 2007)

I will remain in prayer for comfort for his family in the weeks to come.


----------



## prolance (Jul 2, 2006)

*still praying*

i hate to hear that my thoughts and prayers are with the family


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

My condolences to the family for their loss.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I have followed this thread since the beginning and feel saddened by the outcome. I will pray for his soul and that God will comfort his family. May the grace of God comfort them.
Prayer's sent


----------



## ruttnutt (Feb 1, 2007)

*horrible news....*

That's a shame..... Life is a fragile thing... It can be taken so quickly in the simplest way's. I hope his family can carry on........Sounds like from the guys that knew him he was a great guy.. what a shame...


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

That's terrible. We were all praying for a different outcome.
We will continue to pray for him, his family and friends.
DFA


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Just terrible news. Our prayers are with the family.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

His family and friends will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Thats a terrible thing. It makes it worse to know that his family will probably never know the circumstances of his death.

God bless his family.


----------



## foamslapper (Mar 2, 2008)

*Stephen, you will be sadly missed*

Just came home from work and turned on the news to hear that our dear archery friend Stephen's body had been found.

Stephen was a wonderful, outgoing and special person. For those people who never had the privilege to make his acquaintance, he would left a lasting impression. He will be sadly missed by all who knew him. It is with a heavy heart that we say goodbye.

Prayers and condolences to those he leaves behind.

BJ
Bad to the Bone Archery Club
Cartersville,Ga


----------



## Ken Russ (Feb 17, 2008)

May Jesus comfort Mr Edwards family and many many friends. My condolences to the Edwars family.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

May god bless him and his family prayers sent sounds like someone i would of had loved to meet! Depressed... now gonna go shoot 30 and 40 yards in his name!


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that. I was expecting a different outcome. I have been following this thread daily and praying daily. It really shook me up when I read they found him in the lake. I feel like this thread got me closer to God and hopefully some of the people reading it as well as the Edwards family. I am not saying that to sound selfish, but prayer does work in amazing ways. I will continue to pray for the Edwards family. I will never understand you pain and I am truely sorry for your loss. May God bless you all.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

I was hoping for a better outcome, just as others were. May the Lord be with him, family and friends at this difficult time.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

My deepest sympathies to Stephen's family, we all prayed for a different outcome. May God give Stephen's family and friends strength and comfort in their time of sorrow.

John


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

My prayers are sent for Stephen and his family..I am truely sorry for the Edwards familys lose..


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

Prayers and Condolences to Stephen's family; Hopefully someone can get her on to the sight and let her see that we (the archery family) are praying for her!!

He will be missed!


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*Stephens wife...*

I just spoke with Debbie about the outpouring of prayers and support from Stephens other "family". She wants we to thank each and everyone of you for your prayers,and words of encouragement in this difficult time. She is being strong right now, but our prayers will be needed more than ever in the days to come.

May God bless each and everyone of you and your families.

Garrick


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Stephens family is in our prayers. Godspeed Stephen.


----------



## mariah p (Dec 29, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with his family...how sad that this was the outcome. I hope that his family can find the peace they need at this time and in the coming months...


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

Heart felt prayers to the Edwards family in this very very sad time my our Loving GOD be with his family.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

My condolences and prayers for his family and friends...


----------



## oldtwohairs (Sep 20, 2002)

May the grace of God give comfort to Stephen's family in this time of mourning. May his time here on this earth be remembered in the hearts of those in which his life touched. In the name of Jesus our Christ, Amen.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

wow this is so sad to hear I kept praying for some good news...anyone know how old his kids are?


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Very sad. Prayers are with the family


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

This is just horrible. I kept hoping for good news even though I knew each day the chances of good news were slimmer and slimmer. Our prayers are with his family.


----------



## bigtommy (Feb 28, 2006)

Prayers for the family from MN. I am so sorry to hear of this mans death. May I say that I wish everyone to go out and shoot for this man who loved the sport of archery. I feel that we should all go out and shoot this coming sat. at 1 pm in memory of a great kind and gentle man. May god bless and watch over his family.


----------



## wciahntr (Nov 22, 2007)

So, so, sorry to hear this outcome. 
Prayers from our family to his family and friends. 
Scott


----------



## Sirs (Apr 3, 2006)

prayers are all that can help now, words never seem to be found to express the feelings felt,prayers sent to stephen's family from all of us here.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

i will continue to offer my prayers for his family and friends that the peace of our Lord will strengthen them.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Seems that sometime over the past few days I "felt" that my prayers should be directed towards the family. 

I pray for that "peace that passes all understanding" for the entire family.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

wow,  I was totally praying for a different outcome and didn't want to have to read this news.....prayers go out to Stephen's family.

May God watch over them and comfort them in this time of need and sorrow.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear this sad news.

Prayers and condolences to the family.


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*Missing Archer*

With my prayers and sympathy for family and friends.

It is during times like these that I may not
have any answers, but I know who does.

God Bless
Rod


----------



## stealthhtr (Jul 24, 2006)

*Rest In Peace Stephen*

Iam very sorry to hear that sad news. I have been following the updates as often as possible and was hoping for a better outcome. I never met Stephen, but Iam sorry for this great loss and will be saying a prayer again tonight for his friends and faimily.  May GOD bless you all...


----------



## Bowcaddie (Mar 6, 2008)

*Prayers from Bad to the Bone Archery Club*

All of the members of Bad to the Bone Archery Club want to offer our deepest sympathy to the family of Stephen Edward. Stephen shot our range on Sunday, Feb 24. As usual, he visited with all of our members, smiling, laughing, shaking hands and giving big hugs to everyone. That is the way Stephen will be remembered. Stephen and his family are in our hearts and prayers. 

Tammy Alexander
Secretary
Bad to the Bone Archery Club
Cartersville, Ga.


----------



## rdhunter (Apr 26, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry that I started another thread, as I was not aware that this thread existed..My thoughts and prayers are with my special friend in heaven shooting w/Steve Gibbs and all of the rest of the great legends..
Stephen..I Love you brother!!!


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

i have also been following this thread all week long and that is terriable damn it i thought he would pull out of this hooriable tradgedy and bee all rite my prayers go to his family and friends i never got a chance to meet him but sounded like a class A guy i am very sorry to hear about this tradgic loss


----------



## BowHonk (Mar 26, 2007)

*Tragic News*

As others have written, I too was hoping and praying Stephen was found alive and well. I will continue to pray for Stephens family, that the Lord will give them peace and comfort them. In Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

My codolences to his family . May he rest in peace . Dave


----------



## JPblkSS (Jul 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear this..my condolences to his family, i know this is a very tough time for them so my prayers go out to them.


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

this is very sad to hear. i will keep his family in my prayers.


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*miss shooter*

We never understand such sad news that this is . But God does have a plan much bigger . Our prayers are with the family, I hope that they find peace beyond all understanding. Prayers are with you now and in the future.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*Gods mysterious ways*

I write this tonight with a heavy heart. I didn't know Stephen as well as many of you, Danny, Ezra, Butch, and his other close friends. 

I have been out of Church for almost a year now for petty differences with people. But this past week has shown me that life is too short to "sweat the small stuff." 

Stephen was that smiling face you could always count on for a hearty handshake and truly glad to see you grin. I will miss him, and I am a better person for knowing him.

Stephen, you will be missed on this earthly home, but someday I will join you by the Pearly Gates when Jesus Christ says "Welcome my good and faithful servent, welcome!"

God bless you Stephen, till we meet again...

Garrick


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

My condolences and prayers to the family.


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

so sorry for the families loss


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats not how I was praying for it to turn out , May GOD bless his family at this very hard time .. I just lost a brother in Oct 07 , so I truly understand their pain ..


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I am so sorry! This is a sad day. My family sends prayers to yours and we hope and know that God will help ease your pain and get you through this! Just know that the entire archery community is feeling your loss, though on a much smaller scale, and is praying for you as well! God bless your entire family and friends.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

This is truly a sad situation, I didn't know Stephen personally but we did talk on the computer. My prayer's are going out to his family, and friends.


R.I.P.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Stephen is now with God, he will take care of him from now on


I pray for the Edwards family in this time of need.


I'm deeply saddened for the loss of a fellow archer. 


God Bless you all


----------



## CSS bowhunter (Aug 27, 2004)

May God look over Stephens family in this time of need! My deepest sympathy goes out to them in their loss.:sad:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I didn't tune in to AT last night and now I sort of wish I hadn't logged on today. It is funny how you can know someone without ever having met them. I can picture Stephen much as many of my other fellow archers and bowhunters. I am sad for his loss and I'll prary for strength for his family in the days and years to come.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

His family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

Our thoughts and prayers are with Stephens family and all of his "archery Friends". 

We hope that his family knows we are all there for them, if there's anything at all we can do.

Rest in Peace and keep a watch over your family till they see you again on the good lords door step.

The Pruitte Family


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

This was not the ending I was hoping for, but it has become evident that God needed a great guy to start up his archery team and from the sounds of it he chose the right man. Prayers will continue to go out to all of the family, friends and loved ones in their time of need


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i would like to encourage everyone on this thread to show your support and check out this other thread to help this familly through this horrible time

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=650311


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

My thoughts are with his family. What a tragedy.


----------



## Christopher Lee (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm at a loss for words right now...

Prayers sent for Debbie and Stephen's loved ones that must be going through so much pain right now.

Hang in there Debbie; we're all here for you.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Sad day for sure.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

My family will keep his family in our thoughts and prayers. A difficult time for sure, rest assured he is in a much better place now.

:sad:


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 24, 2006)

*Never Too Late...*

Garrick...
Although I am late to put my post up...I wanted to put a word....Stephen will be missed by the archery community....He was very instrumental as a friend and as an archery comrade...His tips has propelled my game to a new high...

As I sit watching the boys at my Archery shop shooting some indoor...
My heart is heavy... He will be missed...Send your prayers to the family..

Hug your love ones take time to smell the roses...Never be too busy to share a good word...Do it when you think about it...

One never knows what is in store...

God Bless you all and stay strong.....


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

just wanted to say that i am praying for the family. i didnt know the guy, but he was still a fellow archer. Rest in Peace, brother


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear about Steven. Seems like he touched a lot of people in a very positive way during his life. If you knew him, I think he'd like to be remembered that way. My condolences to everyone involved.

Dawg


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

I didnt know him but do know alot of people in the archery world that are great caring people.It sounds like he was one of these great people. 
god bless steven.and family


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Sad to hear, my condolences and prayer to his family.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I didn't know him but he was a brother in archery just the same. Prayers sent to the family in such a tragic time.


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

Very sad. Prayers are sent for friends and family.


----------

